# Okay For Once And For All Ill Say It!



## rabbitislove (Feb 10, 2009)

IN ALL CAPS!

THERE ARE A LOT OF BHMS WHO WANT TO HAVE SEX WITH BBWS. BBWS ARE HOT. 

End of story.


----------



## Canonista (Feb 10, 2009)

While softer figures get noticed first, I still prefer to look inward to her soul.

I've seen your pic, too. You're no BBW, and you're still HOT!


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 10, 2009)

Yay for total randomness.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 10, 2009)

I dig the big gals and the somewhat small gals, it all just depends.
I don't look at body type as much as some men do. 
To me sexy is sexy no matter what size you are.


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 10, 2009)

Agreed! BHM's like a range of sizes when it comes to women...

Same the other way around.

BBW are beautiful too... Beauty comes in all shapes and sizes! :happy:


----------



## topher38 (Feb 10, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> IN ALL CAPS!
> 
> THERE ARE A LOT OF BHMS WHO WANT TO HAVE SEX WITH BBWS. BBWS ARE HOT.
> 
> End of story.



Big,Small Short, Tall as Dr.Seuss says I'll sex them all.......


----------



## Weeze (Feb 10, 2009)

I just spilled hot tea.

This is glorious.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Feb 10, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> IN ALL CAPS!
> 
> THERE ARE A LOT OF BHMS WHO WANT TO HAVE SEX WITH BBWS. BBWS ARE HOT.
> 
> End of story.



I only get to use this graphic like 3 times a year





who didn't think this was true?


----------



## mrfantasy90 (Feb 10, 2009)

I like em all. I preffer ssbbw, but when a skinny girl is all way cute like a few of the cuties on this board...how could I say no?:eat2:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 10, 2009)

I just want someone who can hold a conversation and has some degree of intelligence.


----------



## Love.Metal (Feb 10, 2009)

Once again, my internet girly-crush has gone and made a sensational observation.


I love you, my dear.

And seriously, why do people assume that big guys will only like ONE type of women? I am bi-sizual, so why wouldn't anyone else be?
It irks me when someone takes a generalization and wraps the everyone else up in it like bubble-wrap. We're all going to like a wide variety of different characteristics and intrinsic values. 
Some BHM's may even like albino pygmy's with an extra toe.<---we won't judge you.

The point is that we are all effin' HAWT, so don't generalize.
Get down wit yer sexy selves!!


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 10, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> Get down wit yer sexy selves!!



....*gets down*


----------



## rabbitislove (Feb 11, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> Some BHM's may even like albino pygmy's with an extra toe.<---we won't judge you.



You are my albino pygmy with an extra toe. In a gorgious womans body. Luh you


----------



## olwen (Feb 11, 2009)

Did somebody not get the memo?


----------



## Weeze (Feb 11, 2009)

FAT CHICKS.

Represent!

*gang sign*


----------



## Louis KC (Feb 11, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I dig the big gals and the somewhat small gals, it all just depends.
> I don't look at body type as much as some men do.
> To me sexy is sexy no matter what size you are.




I agree with razor. It is easier for thinner gals to be considered sexy because that is what is expected in our society. However, there are always lots of sexy BBW's running around. I am currently chatting it up on myspace with a beautiful BBW.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 11, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> chatting it up on myspace with a beautiful BBW.



beautiful big beautiful woman, huh? damn, how I envy you.


----------



## escapist (Feb 11, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> I agree with razor. It is easier for thinner gals to be considered sexy because that is what is expected in our society. However, there are always lots of sexy BBW's running around. I am currently chatting it up on myspace with a beautiful BBW.



I had dinner with one last night, and we are about to head out for breakfast right now.  :blush: :happy:


----------



## imfree (Feb 11, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> IN ALL CAPS!
> 
> THERE ARE A LOT OF BHMS WHO WANT TO HAVE SEX WITH BBWS. BBWS ARE HOT.
> 
> End of story.



BBWs are very hot!!! I have known since age 11 that I
was attracted to fat women. I've always wanted to be
very fat, myself. So much for the physical appearance
aspect, but alone, it's just not enough. In the late 
1990's, thanks to the internet and some insightful 
writings of some great "BBW's, I discovered the 
intellectual and spiritual aspects of Big Beautiful
Personhood and it was GOOD!!! It takes a person with
real character, mental power, and spirit to thrive in a
heavy body these days, against all the demonization of
obesity.:bow:


----------



## Hole (Feb 11, 2009)

BBWs are hot too.Hell yeah. Bexy is my favourite, I have to say.


----------



## Weeze (Feb 11, 2009)

Hole said:


> BBWs are hot too.Hell yeah. Bexy is my favourite, I have to say.



Seconded


----------



## escapist (Feb 11, 2009)

Hole said:


> BBWs are hot too.Hell yeah. Bexy is my favourite, I have to say.



Ok so I'm not the only one who noticed that:wubu: I have some crushes on a few others here though too :blush:


----------



## Carl1h (Feb 11, 2009)

Hole said:


> BBWs are hot too.Hell yeah. Bexy is my favourite, I have to say.



Oooh! Is this the part where we single out one person, thereby putting down everyone else by omission?

I wanna play! 

LillyBBBW is my favorite, she's the only woman ever made me wish I was a guitar!:wubu::smitten::wubu::smitten:

Booyah! In your face everyone else! It feels good to be bad!


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 12, 2009)

Carl1h said:


> Oooh! Is this the part where we single out one person, thereby putting down everyone else by omission?
> 
> I wanna play!
> 
> ...




If that's the game, you're the number one player tonight. :doh:


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 12, 2009)

krismiss said:


> FAT CHICKS.
> 
> Represent!
> 
> *gang sign*



...you are so white haha


----------



## Mishty (Feb 12, 2009)

krismiss said:


> FAT CHICKS.
> 
> Represent!
> 
> *gang sign*



word.

................


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 12, 2009)

krismiss said:


> FAT CHICKS.
> 
> Represent!
> 
> *gang sign*






KnottyOne said:


> ...you are so white haha





Mishty said:


> word.
> 
> ................



Kris's post got me thinking... what kind of gang sign would we throw?

Maybe this...?







ignore the chipped nailpolish...


----------



## Weeze (Feb 12, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> Kris's post got me thinking... what kind of gang sign would we throw?
> 
> Maybe this...?
> 
> ...



YES!


dammit


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 12, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> Kris's post got me thinking... what kind of gang sign would we throw?
> 
> Maybe this...?
> 
> ...



YOU ROCK! Haha!

:bow:


----------



## Mishty (Feb 13, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> Kris's post got me thinking... what kind of gang sign would we throw?
> 
> Maybe this...?
> 
> ...



Jesus you fuckin' *did IT *Sam!!!!!

:bow::bow::bow:

We're not worthy....want a conch?


----------



## bexy (Feb 13, 2009)

Hole said:


> BBWs are hot too.Hell yeah. Bexy is my favourite, I have to say.





krismiss said:


> Seconded





escapist said:


> Ok so I'm not the only one who noticed that:wubu: I have some crushes on a few others here though too :blush:



Well I'm happy lol!!  Thanks you guys!


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 13, 2009)

bexy said:


> Well I'm happy lol!!  Thanks you guys!



 I will chip in and agree with all those comments. <3



SMA413 said:


> Kris's post got me thinking... what kind of gang sign would we throw?
> 
> Maybe this...?
> 
> ...




Hehe that's too cool!


----------



## bexy (Feb 13, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> Kris's post got me thinking... what kind of gang sign would we throw?
> 
> Maybe this...?
> 
> ...



I can't do it!!!!!


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 14, 2009)

Mishty said:


> Jesus you fuckin' *did IT *Sam!!!!!
> 
> :bow::bow::bow:
> 
> We're not worthy....want a conch?



Why, yes. Yes I do. LOL



bexy said:


> I can't do it!!!!!



Haha- I have some mad gang-sign-throwing skills. My sister and I throw "jew" signs all the time. I'll have to post a pic. LOL

I'm just really good with my hands.  lol
That's what she said...


----------



## Windom Earle (Feb 14, 2009)

...obese Rosicrucian and crypto-masonic outlaw, I just wanted to remind everyone that _THESE_ are the gang signs! Mmmmmmkay? XIIIth degree Illuminati, yo! PS SSBBW's are fo shizzle!



SMA413 said:


> Kris's post got me thinking... what kind of gang sign would we throw?
> 
> Maybe this...?
> 
> ...



View attachment mason4.jpg


----------



## Hole (Feb 15, 2009)

Carl1h said:


> Oooh! Is this the part where we single out one person, thereby putting down everyone else by omission?
> 
> I wanna play!
> 
> ...



At least least I'm not going down alone now.Wohoo!

I'm not trying to put down anyone. I should be able to give credit to a particular person who caught my eye without having to tip toe about it.I'm just some random girl.I'm kinda flattered that someone's self esteem would depend on my opinion.


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 16, 2009)

T-Bear said:


>




It worked! I have small hands and can't get the second B to happen. Someone needs to crazy-glue my finger into place.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 16, 2009)

T-Bear said:


>



Hahaha! Yes!!!


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 18, 2009)

I totally did not realize what these 'gang signs' were supposed to be for like five minutes. I fail. 

Also, yes, big girls are teh hotness.


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 18, 2009)

T-Bear said:


>



Hahahaa  Awwwww you have it down to a tee :happy:


----------

